# Maurice Lacroix



## sibex (Jan 14, 2012)

Good morning,

What are people's views on Maurice Lacroix watches? I'm struggling to find any reviews on line. They appear to be a luxury watch maker but given that there is so little coverage on the internet, i'm really not so sure.

I have the opporunity to purchase the pontos rectangulaire day date for Â£650 which is have the RRP. I'm just not sure.

Does this brand hold its value? etc etc.

Would just like your opinions.

Many thanks,

Simon.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

her indoors switches mostly between an ML and a Tag for daily wear.

both taking a lots of daily abuse (like meself) and standing up well (the watches better than me perhaps :tongue2.

should be noted that the model I bought was in the lower priced range at goldsmiths in the region of 200 (cant quite remember) quid perhaps 2'ish years ago.

cant fault the build quality but dont know that they hold their value too well.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

The Pontos rectangulaire is for sale at Â£845 with Jurawatches. My favourite is the Les Classiques SL-687, probably because it is so very similar to the Oris Classic in appearance.

Des has mentioned resale value - this is always a serious issue and just like a car purchase this is something you ought to conside if you are the type of person who likes to move a watch on after a year or two.

Rob


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I had a Maurice LaCroix Masterpiece " Cinq Aiguilles " (Five Hands). Black dial, sapphire crystals front and back. The movement was decorated, had blued screws and I think was based on the ETA 2824-2. It kept excellent time well within COSC and all round build quality was top notch. It's called 5 hands because a further 2 hands indicated day and date.

Unfortunately holding value may be an issue. I was lucky and bought mine from an independant jeweller that had genuine half price sales once a year. I traded it against a Rolex a couple of years later and got roughly what I paid for it.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

As Des said, can't fault build quality :yes:

No idea about second hand values but it would take a very good offer to get me to part with mine.


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

Mutley said:


> As Des said, can't fault build quality :yes:
> 
> No idea about second hand values but it would take a very good offer to get me to part with mine.


Beautiful watch!!


----------



## sibex (Jan 14, 2012)

No idea about second hand values but it would take a very good offer to get me to part with mine.










that is a stunning watch. What model is that?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mercuryus said:


> Beautiful watch!!





sibex said:


> that is a stunning watch. What model is that?


Thanks it's a Masterpiece Automatique (Ref: MP6158-SS001-110)

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Well my 710 just got this one today & she is well pleased with it, but I don't think I'll let her see this thread:

http://i1122.photobu...se/IMG_1848.jpg


----------



## Mr. V (Mar 17, 2011)

I purchased a ML Masterpiece Phase De Lune and it is a wonderful watch. Very well made. It is a newer company, and this lack of provenance hurts it with the watch collectors.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

as already stated , good build quality tho i think most collectors see them as a fashion brand , forget it holding value on rrp it will drop like a hot brick (this is true of most watches), tho you might get lucky if someone likes it as much as you.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've only ever seen one of these (in Venezuela, IIRC) and as I recall I thought it was quite good (like a Seiko is quite good) but like Pugster I had it in mind they were a fashion brand like Police, Calvin Klein etc. It didn't strike me as being anything out of the ordinary. The asking price was, I think, just shy of Â£200 when converted and I didn't bother.

Rob


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Im a fan of ML...... beautiful watches....


----------



## MR mister (Jun 21, 2013)

Just came back from a cruise in the Caribbean and I saw Maurice Lacroix watches 50% off in Grand Cayman. The name of the store is Island time.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

My impression has always been that ML is a low-to-middle-ranking Swiss maker, well below the likes of Rolex and Omega, more on a par with Ebel or Rado perhaps? Some nice looking watches indeed, focus on dressy type stuff, nice if you like that sort of thing. Certainly not a fashion brand, but not a top end maker or even middle rank. :sweatdrop:

As such, most of their offerings will depreciate like a stone through a wet paper bag, or a luxury French car!  Good value secondhand, I'd imagine, though . :thumbup:

HTH,

Alex.


----------

